# Problem mit der Ausgabe eines Strings an SocketOut



## bartosz (8. Sep 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab da ein Problem mit einem KeyEvent --> String --> SocketOut.
Ich habe eine JTextArea aus dieser bekomme ich Tastatureingaben die ich Taste für Taste in einem KeyListener abfange und in eine Variable schreibe, siehe Code

```
inputBuffer += e.getKeyChar();
```
Lass ich den String in der Konsole ausgeben ist alles ok, aber sobald ich den String an ein SocketOut schicke bekomme ich immer nur das erste Wort des Strings in meinem IRC Chat. Schreibe ich einfach einen Inhalt eines Strings direkt auf z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
String out = "Dies ist ein Test";
```
 so werden alle Wörter ausgegeben.

Ich gehe mal von der Annahme aus das die Tastatureingaben irgendwie anders coddiert sind, als das was ich für den IRC Server brauche. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Porblem lösen kann?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Sep 2004)

Ich habe den Thread mal ins Unterforum "Netzwerkprogrammierung" verschoben. Ich denke da paßt er besser hin.


----------



## thE_29 (9. Sep 2004)

zeig mal bisi code


----------



## bartosz (9. Sep 2004)

den Code findest Du hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8385


----------



## bartosz (20. Sep 2004)

ok!! Bitte Steine schmeissen!!!
Also der Fehler ist ganz einfach zu lösen, mit einem ":" an der richtigen Stelle  :autsch: 
Aus diese Zeile 

```
this.write("PRIVMSG " + sChannel + " "+inputBuffer);
```
macht man diese

```
this.write("PRIVMSG " + sChannel + " :"+inputBuffer);
```
und schon läuft es wie blöd! :roll:  manchmal ist man echt doof!


----------

